# Valentine's Day....a card is good enough right?



## Jack Straw (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my wife a nice card that says something about how special she is or how lucky I am to have her ( I forgot now). Isn't that enough? I put some really nice hickory in the rack by the stove, what else could she want? The ash bucket is empty, I mean really am I going too far?


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 12, 2013)

You better check the card. Maybe it says how special you are, and how lucky she is to have you.
I'd double check, but that's me. The Hickory seems like icing on the cake.
Empty ash bucket may be too much. You're gonna' spoil her.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 12, 2013)

Put a sawbuck in there to sweeten the pot.

Plus, it gives me 1) the opportunity to use the word "sawbuck" and
2) a chance at a bad pun


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends on the individual . . . but I know my wife would value a card with a hand-written note in it telling her how she is my best friend and soul mate and how she truly has changed my life for the better much more than she would value some flowers that wilt in a few days, chocolate that she will claim will make her fat or anything else I could buy for her.

I know other friends who have a spouse who would be upset if they didn't get the traditional card, chocolates and flowers on Valentine's Day . . . as for my wife and I we do not need one special day to profess our love for each other . . . we do that 365 days a year in our words and actions.


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife loves flowers. Bringing home some more would be like bringing coals to Newcastle. A nice champagne will be more appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, first of all I don't HAVE a wife (anymore), per se, but Susan & I have been together longer than I was married, so I guess we're permanently attached. Anyway, we exchange funny, generally sexually oriented, cards & go out to dinner (on some other nite to avoid the crowd) with my oldest daughter whose birthday is the 16th. No candy. No flowers. Couple of laughs at the cards & a decent meal later...


----------



## pen (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG  ! Thanks for the reminder! Hopefully her box of SuperCedars will arrive in time. Fingers crossed.

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 12, 2013)

I would be happy with a card and spending some quality time with that special someone. Flowers are nice too but I would be happy with just one rose. I like simplicity.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 12, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> ... we do not need one special day to profess our love for each other . . . we do that 365 days a year in our words and actions.


That is very sweet.
Now who the hell hacked in to Jake's account and started typing this stuff?


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 12, 2013)

I think instant karma just got me! I was cutting a small hemlock tree that was bent over. It sprung back and hit me in the face. It cut my nose and forehead and knocked me on the ground, maybe I need to rethink Valentine's day. I recently told my boss that I could only work every other Saturday so I could spend more time with my wife.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 12, 2013)

Just don't do like I did on my first anniversary with my wife.  I forgot all about it (yeah, go figure) and you KNOW how the ladies remember every single detail in their life (first kiss, first "ahem", first make-up "AHEM", etc.).  I got up that morning before she did and walked out into the kitchen to see a card with my name on it and I thought to myself "what's that for??"  !O CHIT!  Then it hit me!  So I went down to our local store, hurried up and scanned through the cards, found one that pretty much summed my feelings up for her, but didn't read the punchline.  Well, I got home just as she was stirring, and when she came out and saw the card she was flattered.....until she read the punch line which said "Happy Birthday".......
I had some explaining to do, but to this day we still get a chuckle out of that card!!


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 12, 2013)

A card and a quiet dinner of steaktips with rice pilaf baby.  A box o' wine is fine too.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 12, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> A card and a quiet dinner of steaktips with rice pilaf baby. A box o' wine is fine too.


what, no wood-fired calzones, or lasagna?!  She's gonna be upset!!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 12, 2013)

If you haven't all figured out yet by my posts, I'm far from a "traditional" gal.  Flowers, uh, no, overpriced and they are just going to wilt and die in a few days. Chocolate, nah, still have a box of harry and david truffles I got for xmas. I MAY get a card but that's not even a big deal.  I'm getting an IR Thermometer, hubby has a few choices, but that's what I want. Do I need another gadget? No, but it's better than some sappy gift retailers try to suck guys into buying this time of year 

Good luck guys, women can be tricky and if you screw this up, there will be hell to pay for sure!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 12, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> If you haven't all figured out yet by my posts, I'm far from a "traditional" gal. Flowers, uh, no, overpriced and they are just going to wilt and die in a few days. Chocolate, nah, still have a box of harry and david truffles I got for xmas. I MAY get a card but that's not even a big deal. I'm getting an IR Thermometer, hubby has a few choices, but that's what I want. Do I need another gadget? No, but it's better than some sappy gift retailers try to suck guys into buying this time of year
> 
> Good luck guys, women can be tricky and if you screw this up, there will be hell to pay for sure!


I'll be wrapping myself up in nothing but a bow (actually one of her red scarves) and she should consider herself very lucky.....

Nevermind, I guess I ain't "getting any" that night.........


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> what, no wood-fired calzones, or lasagna?! She's gonna be upset!!


 
Ha, Gotta dig it out first.  The snow was just about up to the door of it.  You had to mention food didn't you now...


----------



## ScotO (Feb 12, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Ha, Gotta dig it out first. The snow was just about up to the door of it. You had to mention food didn't you now...


cant' help it.....it's in my nature buddy!


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 12, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> That is very sweet.
> Now who the hell hacked in to Jake's account and started typing this stuff?


 

Keep going Jake, I'm taking notes and need a few more lines to fill the card with the gushy love-talk.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2013)

I am paid up for life. 38 years ago the first year we were married I woke up the morning of my birthday and started singing "Happy Birthday to me. Happy Birthday to me." and heard "Oh chit!" from the other side of the bed. She had forgotten my birthday. 

For Valentine's this year she is happy with her new TV replacing the one that burned up yesterday.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like I'm done shopping.  Pen- I'm taking orders...


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 13, 2013)

Just sayin' ...............


----------



## jharkin (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd like to say a card is enough, but over here we are more traditional.  My wife would gag if I bought her chocolates but she does expect flowers.  Usually I give her flowers and cook her dinner and she will get me a small gift and bake me some treats (varies every year, one time she made peanut butter cup brownie cupcakes... I think it took her about 4 hours and oh my god was it good).


I am pretty much screwed for life as our anniversary, valentines day and her birthday all fall within a 6 week span.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 13, 2013)

I am pretty much screwed for life as our anniversary, valentines day and her birthday all fall within a 6 week span.  [/quote]

Well, if you play your cards right you will get screwed for life!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 13, 2013)

Flowers, card, chocolates, dinner. It's formulaic, but simple enough.

Forecast says 80% chance of lovin.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Thistle (Feb 13, 2013)

These look great to me..........


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 13, 2013)

Thistle said:


> These look great to me..........



How do I put this politely.......I am not looking to bring a bunch of extra calories in the house, don't want to double my investment if you know what I mean!


----------



## Thistle (Feb 13, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## firebroad (Feb 13, 2013)

Well my goodness, you fellows are _such _romantics!

That being said, I do have to recall that for our first Valentine's day we were married, Mr. Firebroad bought me a heart-shaped cake with pink frosting and coconut.  He then spent the next 22 years remarking about my butt-size...


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2013)

(somebody has to do it)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 13, 2013)

Jags said:


> (somebody has to do it)
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


Camera lens not wide enough....


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Camera lens not wide enough....


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## fishingpol (Feb 13, 2013)

Wife went out shopping today.  I asked her if she got me a card.  Yes she did.  I asked her if she picked up a card for me to give her.  No.  Oh crap it all.

Soooo, after work today I am at the local Pharm standing there with about 6 other guys going over the stacks of cards.  Another guy walks up and says "I'm in trouble".  I said "No your not.  Get in here and help us look for a good card."  Funny how it was mostly guys looking for cards at the last minute.  I dunno why.  

AP- awesome Cheevers mask.


----------



## btuser (Feb 13, 2013)

My wife gets chocolates and scratch tickets.  

"You'll get lucky when I get lucky.........C'mon big money!"


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll take a cord of pine. Split & stacked.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 13, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I'll take a cord of pine. Split & stacked.


 
You deserve Hickory


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> You deserve Hickory


 

Ain't never burner hickory .... OK, I'll take it


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

I got Legos...wife get scalp massage (she like, her request...she say I have magic fingers). We trade moderately funny cards. She like anything with cute kitties on it, thats pretty easy peasy.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 14, 2013)

How to give a card, By Danno:
1. Go to any store with cards
2. Find the appropriate occasion (birthday/anniversary/sorry/love, etc)
3. Pick out something with a beautiful cover (subjective, but look for flowers or sunsets) usually photos done through a filter that makes them fuzzy looking will work
4. Make sure there is some saying about love, happiness, or something that sounds mushy. no need to read it all, though, if it's cursive or script print, it will do
5. Underline any nice sounding adjective you see. No need to really read the whole sentence. She will assume you picked this card out and that you truly feel it applies to her or your relationship. Extra points for underlining a whole sentence (or line of a poem)
6. Write "Love Forever" and your name at the bottom.
7. No need to label outside, even if you mix up your girlfriend's card with your wife's they'll never know.
8. When she is opening it say "I know this one is a little corny, but it made me think of you"


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

why we have no "double extra like" button?!?


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 14, 2013)

Follow up for the other gender.

How to give a card (for Ladies), By Danno:
1. Go to any store with cards
2. Find the appropriate occasion (birthday/anniversary/sorry/love, etc)
3. Look as long as you need for a funny card (we know you'll take forever)
4. Memorize the joke in the card. note cost of card
5. Go to wrapping paper/gift bag isle. note cost of wrapping paper
6. Go buy their present and spend $10 more on the present than you originally budgeted.
7. Give present in the store bag and tell them you found a funny card (recite joke) and tell them you spent more on the present by not wrapping it.
8. Give them a hug pressing your chest against them. (note: hug not necessary here, but considered acceptable while pressing your chest against them)


----------



## firebroad (Feb 14, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Follow up for the other gender.
> 
> How to give a card (for Ladies), By Danno:
> 
> ...


I just snorted my coffee on myself.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

<--- waits patiently for Danno follow up for transgender (while whistleing Melody to The O'jays "time to get down"...cuz its a cool tune my man)


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife's humor.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 14, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> My wife's humor.
> 
> View attachment 93680


Humor??  I would do that...cut his toast in heart shapes once.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 14, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> My wife's humor.
> 
> View attachment 93680


My wife say's my heart is swimming in gravy. I thought it was insulting before I saw that beautiful picture.


----------



## btuser (Feb 14, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> My wife say's my heart is swimming in gravy. I thought it was insulting before I saw that beautiful picture.


My wife says the same thing about me.

"It's gonna taste great when I finally carve it out of your chest!"


----------



## KattWildz (Feb 15, 2013)

I got the most beautiful card ever...dinner out, dozen red roses, chocolate, AND of course...a nice warm toasty fire goin on...BUT most importantly, my MAN!


----------



## jharkin (Feb 15, 2013)

Mrs  JH baked me a chocolate tart that was about the densest most rib sticking chocolatiest (is that a word?) thing I ever ate in my life.  And got me a bunch of fancy sweets.  

I got her some roses and made fettuccine carbonara for dinner (using a new recipe from Cooks Illustrated we found... OMG was it good). We lite the fireplace and had a nice bottle of wine. 

And we made the kids mini strawberry ice cream sundaes.  The loved it (they are both two  )


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 17, 2013)

I read the inside of the card I was getting my wife. Nice words nice sediments etc,
While standing in line to pay for it I looked at the front of the card and it said
To My Dear Husband!


----------

